# SWOAPE President Nominations



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

With the club growing we need to look into starting a discussion on electing a basic core of officers. I know most of us enjoy the informality of SWOAPE but the responsibilities of running the club are increasing as are our club funds and we need a bit more responsibility to the members than one person can provide. 

Our first nomination should probably be for President of the club. Roger (ukedude) was kind enough to provide a good list of the duties and responsibilities of the President (along with the other “officer" positions) and I have listed them below: 

President: Provides leadership to the organization.
a. Provides vision, purpose, strategy, and plan for club 
b. Represents the organization to outside entities—the President _is_ the club to the outside world.
c. Ultimately responsible for all assets and activities of the club.
d. Delegates responsibilities to other officers, committees, and members.
e. Holds others accountable for assignments.
f. Holds all authority in the club, subject to the bylaws.
g. Equal in power only to the majority of voting members of the club (i.e. can be voted out).

The individual in this position should be able to attend the majority, if not all, of meetings. This position can and probably should be held for a period of one year. If a couple of people would like to nominate someone for the position it would be appreciated. 

We can take a final vote either at the meeting or here on the forum.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, this is a no-brainer - I nominate Matthew.

Seconded?


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

yup yup

seconded.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Yep, Matt's my vote.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks, I will accept the nomination.

Does anyone else want to nominate someone different for President?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Does anyone else want to nominate someone different for President?


Dineen?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I nominate Damon as the minute and attendance taker. 

Seriously, maybe for the positions under president, we could do a "rotation of responsibilities or positions" on a periodic basis until somebody feels the confidence to step up and be hailed in or "the foot fits the shoe." 

I'd nominate myself for a rotation approach, but in a democracy I can't nominate myself, only vote for myself.

This is a new club, the 2nd I've ever been a member of in my life, and I, myself, personally feel that I would be in above my head being an officer of some sort for a year and there are probably others out there feeling the same way. That's why I propose the rotation.

I am fortunate enough to make it to most meetings and I know that not everybody else is. Hopefully this suggestion can get more people initially involved to get "the ball rolling" on organizing the club without feeling a yearly obligation. Let's face it. This is a grassroots movement, pun intended, and a learning experience for all. Let's learn it together and from eachother. 

Is this idea crazy or reasonable for new, small club?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> I nominate Damon as the minute and attendance taker.


That's a good one Rob 



rwoehr said:


> Seriously, maybe for the positions under president, we could do a "rotation of responsibilities or positions" on a periodic basis until somebody feels the confidence to step up and be hailed in or "the foot fits the shoe."


I do feel the position of "President" should be a year's rotation to keep continuity within the club. For the other positions, V.P., Secretary, and Treasurer, we could easily do a quarterly rotation (maybe every 6 months) and see how people feel about them. I really don't think it will take much more than 2 hours a month to fulfill the needs of any of the positions but I may be wrong.



rwoehr said:


> I'd nominate myself for a rotation approach, but in a democracy I can't nominate myself, only vote for myself.


If we get the President nominations and election completed prior to the meeting, I will post "Job Descriptions" that I received from Roger (ukedude) and we can begin to nominate a few folks for each of these postitions.



rwoehr said:


> This is a new club, the 2nd I've ever been a member of in my life, and I, myself, personally feel that I would be in above my head being an officer of some sort for a year and there are probably others out there feeling the same way. That's why I propose the rotation.


THis is the first club I have ever been involved in and I definately feel a club position will be over my head. I thought starting a club and having it successful would be over my head too  So far, it is working out nicely.

Assuming we get nominations for the other positions and have people voted into them by January's meeting, we don't we start with a 3 month rotation beginning in January? If we need to nominate some new people for positions at the March meeting we can.

We could also have an Assistant Secretary and Assistant Treasurer. That way, only one or the other would have to be at the meeting. Does that sound doable?



rwoehr said:


> I am fortunate enough to make it to most meetings and I know that not everybody else is. Hopefully this suggestion can get more people initially involved to get "the ball rolling" on organizing the club without feeling a yearly obligation. Let's face it. This is a grassroots movement, pun intended, and a learning experience for all. Let's learn it together and from each other.


I couldn't agree with you more! There are a few folks who make it to most of the meetings and a few more that might start making it to more meetings once they get to the first one and see how things go.



rwoehr said:


> Is this idea crazy or reasonable for new, small club?


I think this is a very reasonable idea for a small new club.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Would anyone else like to nominate someone as President of SWOAPE? It won't be much of an election if there is only one person nominated


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I think it's pretty unanimous that you are the best candidate for President, Matt!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Couldn't have picked a better person.........

I am still alive but not for the better................

With the passing of my father the day before Thanksgiving and My great uncle 10 days ago I've been really busy. Combine that with being laid off and well............ you get the idea. I do try to pop in from time to time to read a few posts but thats about all the time I can afford. As for my 65 gallon. It looks aweful. Other than the angels breeding and eating their eggs the plants are in poor shape. Hopefull I will be able to revive the tank in febuary.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

Don and I are good examples of folk who have been able to pop in a few times, definitely benefitted from the group, but not been there enough to really participate much. I think it makes sense for the starters to have whoever is doing the bulk of the organizing, contacting, negotiating and work now to be the first prez, and that pretty much describes Matt. rayer: 

And maybe you'd like some help with that, Matt,eh? So asking for others to participate as VPs, treasurer etc., is probably a good idea. 

I leave the rest to you members who are there more often. I'm busy reading up on natural planted tanks so I've got something to say at the Feb. meeting! :heh: 

Melis


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> With the passing of my father the day before Thanksgiving and My great uncle 10 days ago I've been really busy. Combine that with being laid off and well............ you get the idea. I do try to pop in from time to time to read a few posts but thats about all the time I can afford. As for my 65 gallon. It looks aweful. Other than the angels breeding and eating their eggs the plants are in poor shape. Hopefull I will be able to revive the tank in febuary.


Sorry to hear of your father and Great uncle passing. Its a bit late but if you need anyting, let me know. It sounds like you have had a run of bad luck recently and hopefully the new year will bring a turn in that for you.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

We need some nominations for President for 2008.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Matt started this club and has kept it alive for about 2 1/2 or so years now. I nominate Matt for President.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Seconded! rayer:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks, I'll accept the nomination.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Matt's got my vote.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

My vote too, for Matt


----------

